# Performance processeur Imac G5



## jaguymac (13 Mars 2005)

Sur votre Imac G5 votre processeur vous l'avez réglé sur quelle vitesse :
 -automatique
 -maximale
 -faible
Moi je l'ai réglé sur maximale car en automatique on a pas l'impression de bosser avec un G5.


----------



## Kr!st0f (13 Mars 2005)

En automatique pour ma part, je ne vois pas de différence avec maximale.

PS. Regardes tes messages privés au passage


----------



## WebOliver (16 Mars 2005)

Une différence est-elle vraiment notable à l'usage?


----------



## Kr!st0f (16 Mars 2005)

Mise en part quand je joue à WoW il n'y a aucune différence notable.


----------

